# Who will want Pigeons



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Will be starting to catch pigeons in the coming months...Am looking for someone who will want them. If I can find someone to take all my birds, that would be great. But if you want birds let me know.
Located in North Northern Utah.
Thanks Pm me for me information or have any questions.
Kade
$3/a bird


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

How far north in Northern Utah? I would take some off of your hands.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

izzydog said:


> How far north in Northern Utah? I would take some off of your hands.


+1


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Would you head down to Salt Lake area if we get a group buy together....if you have enough birds? I'm interested in some shooters.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

North of Tremonton 10 minutes.... Salt Lake is kinda far... I'm thinking farthest to deliver Is Brigham city, and that's if I don't have any buyers closer.

Thanks
Kade


----------

